
And BitTorrent’s Oscar Goes To... District 9 - Flemlord
http://torrentfreak.com/and-bittorrents-oscar-goes-to-district-9-100307/
======
Gunther
District 9 was a great movie I am glad it won the BitTorrent Oscar ;) I am
surprised Avatar was downloaded so many times considering that it wasn't a
very good movie aside from its visuals.

------
Zev
_The data for this list is collected by TorrentFreak from several sources,
including reports from all the large BitTorrent trackers._

So they counted a rather large number of votes multiple times?

~~~
tdmackey
and did not consider distribution time at all which makes the results largely
meaningless.

